# What Colour Background?



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Black (with dark substrates) and dark blue (with pool filter sand) are my favorites. 

Sent from my Nexus+6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SprManKalEl (Mar 12, 2013)

I had black but I didn't put it on when I moved the tank to the new house because I have a dark brown wall where the tank is. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I really like white backgrounds, the frost ones, with backlit LEDs. I've always used black backgrounds. My scape plan is always to completely cover the background of the tank, so the darkness behind the plants make it seem like it just goes on endlessly. It's been awhile since I've had a jungle scape though.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I say go frosted if you go anything.


----------



## Beefy Fish (Feb 17, 2017)

I paint the back of my tanks black. Fraction of the cost compared to buying the backgrounds. Very easy to do as well. Big commitment though lol

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mik3y (Mar 17, 2017)

Why not just use black poster board for 1$ instead of painting?

what do you mean by frosting? like frosted glass? 

I have LED lighting if that makes a difference to anyone.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Matte black. Acrylic.


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

I used  this one from decorativefilm.com . Make sure you get the static cling one for ease of application.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

The background you use should be the one you like best. 

I don't bother with a background because once the plants really get going your not going to see too much of it anyway. 

Over the years I tried black, dark blue, light blue, white, aqua, and likely some I forgot about. All of them work fine, but it comes down to how you like your tank. 

Whatever you do, choose a method that you can easily change if you don't like it.


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

I like clear glass but if I grow my plants tall enough, I can't see a background anyway.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Mik3y,

+1 for DaveK's comment.....pick a color you like and make it easy to change in the future. The background color can help emphasize a mood you are trying to create or be used to enhance the color of a fish species or make certain colors of fish or plants 'pop'. Unless your tank is going to stay the same as long as you keep it then allow yourself the opportunity to change the background color if you like.


----------



## Sius (Nov 3, 2016)

I am using black Plastidip on the back of my 40 Breeders and love it. It was much easier than acrylic and it adds two things. Easier to grip on the back and peels off clean and easy if you change your mind. Took me one can per aquarium. I included 2 pics. One of the 2 tanks in process and the other one done and with a off white wall behind it.


----------



## Mik3y (Mar 17, 2017)

DANG. 
#aqualifegoals!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Mik3y said:


> What colour background do you use? *what would you suggest and why?
> *
> I would like to set something up for my planted tank.
> 
> ...


This is one where you're sure to get mixed answers, and none are really wrong. It all comes down to personal preference. 
I personally paint all my tanks* black and here's why*: Over the years, I've tried about everything and my personal preference always winds up being black. I found it to be the most universal color as far as creating contrast with what's inside the tank, while helping to hide the hardware in my tanks (I mostly have black hardware). I use any black GLOSS spray paint for ease of use, but roll on paint works just as well. I have found that flat, semi, or gloss all look the same through the glass, but gloss lets the water bead off and is easiest to wipe down. Removal is pretty easy as it just peels off like a skin. May need a razor in some spots, but it's very easy to remove paint from glass. 

Why not use posterboard or backgrounds? They get wet and eventually show water marks. If a tank is already set up against a wall this may be the only option, but with paint you'll never have water drip between your tank and background. Paint keeps the back solid black. I'll often paint one or both short sides of the tank too, depending on how it sits in the room (or rack)

Just my personal preference and the why's behind it...


----------



## nikohak (Oct 21, 2016)

If you want good results, you need to paint or fix the backround into the glass really well. Otherwise there will be a lot of bad looking reflections. Just placing a random black sheet behind aquarium is a completely different thing.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a random black sheet behind my tank. It's not so bad for my taste. Only problem is when the glass gets dirty from the outside. You can see how it looks in my journal (the end of it, in the beggining there is nothing behind it).


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

I used Gila frosted window film for mine, here is a pic to give you an idea and as previously stated back lit with RGB led's provides a huge variety of background changes at any time.


----------

